# Lest get back to what REALLY matters!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Duck Taxidermy!!!* :mrgreen:

Just finished this bunch of ducks for a good client of mine.

I give you the "Weese Collection"

They all turned out pretty good but I especially like the Buffie Love goin on up in here!








Hey baby, wanna know a secret...


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Hot **** Tex......looks good


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

**** Tex that is a bluespeculum if I have ever seen one.

That Pin has an evil look, like he is up to something. Something no good.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

The Widgeon is the BOMB!!! Really nice work, as is always the case!

Later,
Kev


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

**** text nice work!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work tell. They look awesome.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice widgeon


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mounts like great Tex!!!

Keep the photos comin!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow

I have a pair of Buffys I want to do over!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Finally, something in the Waterfowl Forum worth reading. Great work buddy!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

How much would you charge for a swan Tex?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks good Tex! Can't wait to get my spek. & pair of woodies!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

You are a true artist. Fine work!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Those look like poo... But only cuz they are goin' in someone elses house, and not mine. Jealousy will make a man say bad bad mean things. Awesome work as always, Mr. Tex O Bob.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Those look like poo... But only cuz they are goin' in someone elses house, and not mine. Jealousy will make a man say bad bad mean things. Awesome work as always, Mr. Tex O Bob.


Oh Ya... Well, your band sounds like poo! But only cuz I cant play a guitar and cant be in it... Jealousy will make a man say bad bad mean things... :mrgreen:


----------



## bennyboy72 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Tex I really love your work. Could you please send me a pm with pricing? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, here's a different prospective. There is absolutely no doubt that a mount is a much better evidence of a wonderful experience, but ---------, for those of us that can't afford the $, what is there??? For me, some pic.s and memories, written down. I am not intending to through a damper on your fine work along with others, maybe just a bit jealous??? Anyway, just jealous, good on ya. By the way, I do recognize the work yo put into these mounts!!!!!! Good on ya. Just which I had one.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I must say, you do the best birds I've ever seen. One if these days im going to have you do some birds for my girls. My oldest wants to hunt ducks and decorate her room with them.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I want to know how you get the mount to float for your pictures? What's your secret sauce Darin?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Duckholla said:


> I want to know how you get the mount to float for your pictures? What's your secret sauce Darin?


Photoshop...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> for those of us that can't afford the $, what is there???


Hey, if Dustin can afford a bird mount, ANYONE can afford a bird mount!  :mrgreen:


----------

